# Oh BOY ! - The Rest of the Story



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support and advise during this stressful time [sorry to sound like I'm on Oprah]. I picked up my W8 at the dealer and it runs fine now. The warrantee covered everything including a rental car [minus my 100 dollar deductable]. The problem was indirectly what we were talking about on the boards but not exactly what I expected until I saw the parts and got a visual of what happened. Yes, indirectly, it was the cam adjuster issue or one could say it was the sludge issue in a sense... here's the story. there is a small dime sized filter that covers the area where jets push oil into the cams. This small mental filter either brakes off OR sometimes it folds over. If the metal filter breaks off, the metal goes into the cam area, whirls around, grinds, sometimes will make the check engine light go on but then it will go off again if the metal fragments are in a different spot. If the metal filter folds over, it can block the oil from getting down into the cams and the lack of oil will wreck the cam or more. In my case, the filter folded over and SOMETIMES blocked the oil, when this happened, it triggers the CEL. I have a pic of the part if people want me to post it. According to the dealer, this is a common root cause problem for both what people call the sludge and the cam adjuster issue. Second lesson - a lot of dealers dont know how to fix the W8 but wont tell you - find one that does, you'll know there difference is you are looking for the signs. take care and thanks again everyone


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

YES! let's see a pic


----------



## Foxtrot121 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (BlackJelli)*

Quick question.... 
With seemingly most W8's having this problem or something similar enough to warrant an engine replacement, is it just a ticking time-bomb until it goes off again? Or has VAG made a change so that this problem (and the cam adjuster and the sludge problem) does not recur in the new engines?


----------



## VWTECHBOB$ (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Foxtrot121)*

Some vehicles that had the job done early got non updated parts. The best thing that can be done is to keep up on oil change service. This is the main issue. I know syn oil is at a high price but NO going over 5K on these cars. Even earlier would be better. The more grime in the oil the easier to tear the screen. Also know heavy throttle when the car is cold. Thicker oil more force. I am sure you get me.


----------



## VWTECHBOB$ (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VWTECHBOB$)*

Sorry (NO) heavy throttle when cold. OOPS


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWTECHBOB$)*

Sorry to break it to you Bob, but the problem still exists even with RELIGIOUS synthetic oil chnages. I thought I would always be clear of this problem because all of my oil changes were 3-5k miles and full synthetic. NOT ME, I said! Then the dreaded CEL. Sure enough Seafoam and a couple quick oil changes has temporarily solved the problem - 600 miles and so far so good. 
I think the real problem is that this part (the screens and cam area) of the engine was so poorly designed that ANY minor change in oil viscosity or carbon buildup will lead to the clogging, ripping, tearing crappy filter to eat or destroy the engine. 
In my case I live in a really, really cold climate. A week or so of -20 degress F is not uncommon. Add to that driving to and from work between 55-70 miles an hour and an engine that will never fully warm up to a normal operating temperature (evern though the idiot gauge always says it is the same temp), causing condensation in the oil filler neck that wont go away which eventually leads to goo, that leads to - you guessed it damage to the oversensitive restrictive filter, the CEL, and a 6-9000 dollar replacement of a crap filter and cam assembly. Is it our fault that this part was designed poorly? No, and there needs to be a recall and an end to the ridiculous out of pocket expenses we are tolerating. For crying out loud - I could buy a couple of crate racing motors for 7,000 bucks! VWOA needs to get their crap together. 
Finally - and I'm almost done here, I proomise- my trusted out of dealer mechanic told me: " S- These aren't a bunch of yugo owners driving around and doing oil chnages every 20,000 miles or whenever the 'oil' light comes on.' They are a small group of people who are true car lovers and enjoy having a specialty car. It's a design flaw, not a mr. Smith uses crappy oil flaw." Lets face it, he's right -most of us are absolutely anal about the service our cars get and the type of oil it gets. We spend 270 dollars a tire for better handling and performance. To suggest that we're using crap oil and causing our own problems is simply ridiculous. THAT is waht makes it so ever effing frustrating! End Of Rant!


----------



## VWTECHBOB$ (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (alaskadub)*

I don't get on and give info to argue about issues. As far as the oil goes it is not a fix. This is only your best defence. Sorry to let you know the screens in 24V VR6 are the same. No problems with those. Audi has same screens no problem. This is an issues with the W8 only and just a few new 3.6 FSI engines. So even though the screen is the problem part it is not the poor designed part. Other issues with this engine cause the screen to fail. All of this is for not because VW still made a product with a problem. Not to mention the issues with electro T-stats and torque converters.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWTECHBOB$)*

Wasn't trying to argue against your point that changing oil frequently with synthetic is your best defence vwtech. I'm just saying that I know for a fact that even if you are doing religous synthetic oil changes you are still at high risk - my situatjuon and others' is proof of that. Original owner had oil changes every 3,000 miles at the dealer. Buying an extended warranty is the only true defense. As far as the part itself I am positive that my tech has replaced numerous screens on Audis - I think A4s - so the screens fail there too.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (alaskadub)*

The reputable mechanics shop told me the problem with cam adjusters is also with 4s and 6s... but frankly, at the time I spoke to the shop, I didnt have a good grip on specifically what was wrong with my w8. To the comment on oil, I use only 100% synth and change it every 5K. A car should not be so delicate to have problems with this, at least in my opinion.


----------



## germanautoman (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (flavin42)*

i have a 05 jetta 5cyl that i thank has the same problem, i will keep you updated.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (germanautoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanautoman* »_i have a 05 jetta 5cyl that i thank has the same problem, i will keep you updated.

wow


----------

